# Shiny or Dull Side????



## jarjarchef (Sep 30, 2012)

So here is my question to throw out to the Forum.... I know what I was trained with and use to this day, but I want to see what others may think...

So we have all used aluminum foil at one time of another. Most may have noticed that there is a shiny side and a dull side. What are your thoughts on why this is? And does it make any difference with cooking or holding of food?


----------



## tennsmoker (Sep 30, 2012)

The shiny side is slightly better reflector of heat. Face that side of the foil in the appropriate direction. To keep things cold, put the shiny side on the outside -- that will reflect incoming heat. To keep things warm, face the shiny side inward toward the hot food -- to reflect the heat that is trying to escape back into the food.

_*Of course, in reality, which side of the foil faces where makes little difference. It does make for lively conversation, though. *_

I think I have read somewhere at sometime at someplace for somereason that shinny side down and never thought twice, except sometimes didn't know why!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 30, 2012)

It makes no difference at all...

Having a shiny and dull side is due to the manufacturing process.

Check out the Reynolds FAQ..

http://www.reynoldskitchens.com/reynoldskitchens/en/product_info_page/heavy_duty_foil.asp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium_foil

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_way_do_you_use_tin_foil_shiny_side_up_or_dull_side_up


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 30, 2012)

This is taken directly off the Reynolds site

*Which side of Reynolds Wrap[emoji]174[/emoji] Aluminum Foil should I use, the shiny or the dull side?*
Actually, it makes no difference which side of the aluminum foil you use—both sides do the same fine job of cooking, freezing and storing food. The difference in appearance between dull and shiny is due to the foil manufacturing process. In the final rolling step, two layers of foil are passed through the rolling mill at the same time. The side coming in contact with the mill's highly polished steel rollers becomes shiny. The other side, not coming in contact with the heavy rollers, comes out with a dull or matte finish.

The exception is when using Reynolds Wrap[emoji]174[/emoji] Release[emoji]174[/emoji] Non-Stick Aluminum Foil. The non-stick coating is applied during manufacturing to the dull side of the foil. Always place the non-stick (dull) side toward the food.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2012)

The two sides are a result of the manufacturing process. It makes no difference which side it which. From the Reynolds Site...JJ

*Which side of Reynolds Wrap[emoji]174[/emoji] Aluminum Foil should I use, the shiny or the dull side?*
Actually, it makes no difference which side of the aluminum foil you use—both sides do the same fine job of cooking, freezing and storing food. The difference in appearance between dull and shiny is due to the foil manufacturing process. In the final rolling step, two layers of foil are passed through the rolling mill at the same time. The side coming in contact with the mill's highly polished steel rollers becomes shiny. The other side, not coming in contact with the heavy rollers, comes out with a dull or matte finish.

The exception is when using Reynolds Wrap[emoji]174[/emoji] Release[emoji]174[/emoji] Non-Stick Aluminum Foil. The non-stick coating is applied during manufacturing to the dull side of the foil. Always place the non-stick (dull) side toward the food.

http://www.reynoldskitchens.com/faq_detail.asp?info_page_id=743

Damn...You guys Type faster than me!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree, it makes no difference.

~Martin


----------



## linguica (Sep 30, 2012)

*Keep the shiny side up and the rubber side down.............*

*Biker lingo for "drive careful*"
I should learn to take my own advice.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 30, 2012)

Didn't take long to resolve this one. 

Yup, no difference.


----------

